# Period-like pains 4/5 days after IUI??



## kayse (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi there,

I am on the 2ww ... had IUI (with drugs) at the ARGC last Weds 30th March so only only Day 4/5.  Started having slight period-like feelings last night as I went to bed (and for a bit thru the night) but touch-wood haven't had any more today.  What do you think this could be?  

My boobs are feeling a bit sore but I am putting this down to the cyclogest I am taking (2 pessaries a day) ... I am also having a clexane injection every morning.

Can anyone advise please.

Kayse


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi im not a nurse but i had lots of aches and pains after iui and reading through posts on here many others seem to to hope you get a bfp hun best wishes love paula


----------



## kayse (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for your response Paula.  I am just hoping that it's not my period just yet as it is too early for it to arrive.

Good luck to you.

Kayse


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If you are on Cyclogest then this will be causing the af type pains. Very normal.

Ruth


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi Kayse


I have had AF like pains during my last 3 IUI's.  Think it is just normal, getting them just now as we Speak.

Ali


----------



## kayse (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you Ali for your comments.  I felt silly asking a question so early on in the 2ww!

Good luck to you.

Kayse


----------

